# MySQL: ENUM versus SET ?



## michaelsanford (Nov 28, 2002)

What's the difference between MySQL's ENUM and SET column types, other than their size and the way they index values?

I'm curious, because I need to use an array like ENUM or SET (of provinces by abbreviation) but I'm not sure which is best, and how the two compare.

Thanks!

http://www.mysql.com/documentation/mysql/bychapter/manual_Reference.html#ENUM


----------



## edX (Dec 2, 2002)

does this forum title work better michael?


----------



## michaelsanford (Dec 2, 2002)

Awesome!

Thanks


----------

